# Pleco attacking Frogs



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys, I've noticed lately that my pleco is pretty much attacking my African dwarf frogs and almost sucking on them, should I be at all worried about this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes. Sucking the slime off is bad for the frog and means the pleco is hungry. I would separate and get the pleco a new food.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Separate them immediately. And, as emc says, get pleco a different food. What are you feeding him, now? Does he have some algae, and a bit of driftwood,to meet his nutritional requirements? (I can recommend plecocaine, sold by form member lohatchata. All my fish love it, and my B.N. pleco started growing anf really thriving on it.) Even with the new food, your frogs will continue to be in danger from the pleco, because he has had a taste.


----------



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't separate them because I only have one tank but I'm just feeding him algae wafers so I'll have to get something new or the plecocain


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

some pleco' are meat eaters, maybe yours is one and he sees the frogs as food


----------

